# Ống gió mềm dùng để thoát khí trong ngành công nghiệp



## tranthibinh (4/5/22)

*Ống gió mềm dùng để thoát khí trong ngành công nghiệp*










*Ống gió mềm* thuộc loại ống gió nên ứng dụng của nó được dùng để lưu thông khí, dẫn khí, thoát khí trong ngành công nghiệp và đời sống. Trong đời sống, ống gió được dùng trong các tòa nhà cao tầng, trung tâm thương mại, nhà hàng, quán bar vũ trường,...

*Cấu tạo của sản phẩm Ống Gió Mềm Có Bảo Ôn gồm 3 lớp:*

– Lớp trong cùng được sản xuất từ nhiều lớp nhôm gắn với dây thép tăng cường nên có tính đàn hồi và dẻo dai.

– Lớp giữa là một lớp Bông thủy tinh cách nhiệt dày 25mm có tỉ trọng 22Kg/m3.

– Lớp ngoài cùng được phủ một lớp giấy bạc màu trắng.

Do có tính dàn hồi cao và dẻo dai nên Ống Gió Mềm Có Bảo Ôn có thể lắp đặt ở mọi vị trí trong không gian của công trình.

Có khả năng uốn cong, lượn sóng nên dễ dàng thi công theo yêu cầu của thiết bị cần cách nhiệt.

Gọn nhẹ, có thể xếp gọn dễ dàng nên rất dễ dàng vận chuyển, thi công và lắp đặt.

 
*Ống gió mềm không cách nhiệt ORD*
*

*
Liên hệ
(Giá đã bao gồm VAT)
*Ống gió mềm có cách nhiệt ORD*
*

*
Liên hệ
(Giá đã bao gồm VAT)
*CÔNG TY TNHH THƯƠNG MẠI DỊCH VỤ THIÊN NGÂN PHÁT  

HOTLINE - ZALO :  0909 333 162 -  Ms Hà *
_* 
Tel:  (028) 66 789 516 -  (028) 66 764 052 - (028) 66 789 520 -  (028)66.764.050 - Ms Ngân*_
* 
EMAIL: ctythiennganphat@gmail.com 

Website:  maylanhdaikin.vn

Địa chỉ: 244/25 Đường HT17, KP.2, Phường Hiệp Thành, Quận 12, TP.HCM*

*NGOÀI RA THIÊN NGÂN PHÁT CHUYÊN CUNG CẤP MÁY LẠNH LG, DAIKIN, MITSUBISHI, PANASONIC....*

*RẤT HÂN HẠNH ĐƯỢC PHỤC VỤ QUÝ KHÁCH!
Nguồn tin: Tin tức & Sự kiện -*


----------

